# Great deal on airbrushes



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was on the other site for tackle making. I thought i would post it on here http://www.badgerairbrush.com/garagesale.htmhttp://www.badgerairbrush.com/garagesale.htm

They are calling it a garage sale their prices are very good. I just got the 360. I hope that was a good choice.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I ordered one two weeks ago. Can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

I was getting around to posting that link eventually 

Badger is pretty busy now, releasing a new line of brushes soon, too. I am eager to check those out.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Alright peple, You ordered a brush! I think you will do good at it. 

I can get you some wood if you like. I can shape some bodies for you also. Let me know. I know you use to be a 1/2 mile from me. Are you still there?
John


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It took me long enough. I am easdropping in on the airbrush class at Auburn next week for a while so hopefully i will learnd something.

What type of wood should i be using? Can i just get it from home depo?
I would really appreciate it if you would shape some bodies for me. I really dony have the right tools at home yet.  Thanks


----------

